# Oregon College mass shooting - 10 killed



## McG (1 Oct 2015)

Sad news.  Condolences for the families and survivors.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/oregon-college-shooting-10-dead-7-injured-1.3252645


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2015)

Very sad news.

The news I heard on CTV, mentioned that this was the tenth school shooting this year in the US; none of them to this magnitude though.  Very disturbing that schools are targets.

[Edit to add:  CTV 11 pm news report indicated that there were 41 shooting cases in schools this year.]


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Oct 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Very sad news.
> 
> The news I heard on CTV, mentioned that this was the tenth school shooting this year in the US; none of them to this magnitude though.  Very disturbing that schools are targets.



Because they are no gun zones and the lowlifes know that no one will challenge them there.


----------



## Altair (2 Oct 2015)

After the inaction following Sandy hook, nothing will ever move Americans.

Expect this for generations to come.


----------



## stealthylizard (2 Oct 2015)

This school wasn't a gun-free zone.  If you had a conceal carry permit, you were legally permitted to be armed, and there have been reports that there were armed students present.


----------



## Loachman (2 Oct 2015)

Altair said:
			
		

> After the inaction following Sandy hook, nothing will ever move Americans.
> 
> Expect this for generations to come.



And what, pray tell, is that supposed to mean?


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Oct 2015)

My deepest condolences to the families and friends of all the victims.  

There are reports that the scumbag was asking students their religion before shooting them.  I wonder what he was looking for?  I am glad, however, he was taken out by Police it annoys me to no end when they survive.

My answer is here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3256633/Shooter-Oregon-community-college-kills-people-campus.html

He was asking them if they were Christian.


----------



## sheilainthevalley (2 Oct 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> He was asking them if they were Christian.



I was worried that would be the case. The article you linked to calls him a "friendless loner" who lived with his mom and surfed dating sites. I hate to give him any publicity, as it looks like he was after some attention, but I'm interested in knowing more about the shooter.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Oct 2015)

Sadly, you'll get your wish in spades I'm afraid.  This turd will be infamous for the next little bit with all sorts of details about his loser life and death.


----------



## eharps (2 Oct 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Sadly, you'll get your wish in spades I'm afraid.  This turd will be infamous for the next little bit with all sorts of details about his loser life and death.



While the actual event that happened is the saddest part, the fact that people are so obsessed with knowing everything about the killer deeply saddens me. I have never understood the general population's fascination with with murderers, rapists and the like. People should be more focused on the victims and how to prevent situations like this.

I know that some will mask their need to know about the killer under the guise of wanting to understand motives and how to prevent things like this, but it generally seems like some sick need to know gory details.

My  :2c:


----------



## George Wallace (2 Oct 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Sadly, you'll get your wish in spades I'm afraid.  This turd will be infamous for the next little bit with all sorts of details about his loser life and death.



There is some hope though.  Here is an article that shows that some journalists will cover other aspects of 'the story':

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/10/02/forget-oregon-s-gunman-remember-the-hero-who-charged-straight-at-him.html?source=TDB&via=FB_Page


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Oct 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There is some hope though.  Here is an article that shows that some journalists will cover other aspects of 'the story':
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/10/02/forget-oregon-s-gunman-remember-the-hero-who-charged-straight-at-him.html?source=TDB&via=FB_Page



True enough, he's getting mentioned in more than one publication.  Yes, celebrate the heros and flush the turds.


----------



## eharps (2 Oct 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> True enough, he's getting mentioned in more than one publication.  Yes, celebrate the heros and flush the turds.



Furthermore, his name is all over Reddit and he is being celebrated as a hero. Apparently he has had surgery and is doing well, lots of coverage on his recovery. I am impressed.


----------



## Altair (2 Oct 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> And what, pray tell, is that supposed to mean?


Put it this way:

When the USA decided that 20 four and five year olds getting their heads blown off by a legally bought weapon was ok (no one even talks about Sandy Hook anymore) the gun debate ended in the States.

Frankly, if Americans don't care about the death they bring to each-other, why should we? 

I used to care and feel bad for Americans when it came to guns, but when they decided that Sandy Hook was no big deal I stopped caring.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (2 Oct 2015)

eharps said:
			
		

> While the actual event that happened is the saddest part, the fact that people are so obsessed with knowing everything about the killer deeply saddens me. I have never understood the general population's fascination with with murderers, rapists and the like. People should be more focused on the victims and how to prevent situations like this.
> 
> I know that some will mask their need to know about the killer under the guise of wanting to understand motives and how to prevent things like this, but it generally seems like some sick need to know gory details.
> 
> My  :2c:



This showed up in my FB feed today. I'm in no way trying to impose anything on anyone. I'm sharing this because it's about one of the victims who showed incredible courage, I think. It touched me also, because of the mentioning of The Salvation Army, which I was raised in and used to be very involved with. 



> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015/10/02/proud-to-be-a-christian-read-poignant-statement-from-family-of-student-killed-in-oregon-shooting/?utm_source=facebook


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Oct 2015)

Altair said:
			
		

> Put it this way:
> 
> When the USA decided that 20 four and five year olds getting their heads blown off by a legally bought weapon was ok (no one even talks about Sandy Hook anymore) the gun debate ended in the States.
> 
> ...



you be happy to know that gun homicides in the US have been trending downwards since the 90's with most places quite safe. However shootings like this have risen, but another common denominator is the shooters being on anti-depressants.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Oct 2015)

Altair said:
			
		

> Put it this way:
> 
> When the USA decided that 20 four and five year olds getting their heads blown off by a legally bought weapon was ok (no one even talks about Sandy Hook anymore) the gun debate ended in the States.
> 
> ...



He killed the kids with the gun legally bought and owned by his mother whom he murdered and stole the gun from.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Oct 2015)

The mental health issue, the potentiel effect of anti-depressant drugs and the inability to pass on important information within the framework of their existing laws is what the real issues are. Also reports of people online goading him on to do the deed. I would love to see those people hunted down and charge with accessory to murder. Even if the charges are eventually dropped, the message will be clear to those sh*theads.


----------



## Shrek1985 (9 Oct 2015)

The only way to stop or mitigate the actions of madmen is to be prepared to stop them with your own weapons and skills.


----------



## cupper (9 Oct 2015)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> The only way to stop or mitigate the actions of madmen is to be prepared to stop them with your own weapons and skills.



Or you can use Ben Carson's approach, yell "Hey Everyone, he can't kill all of us so charge him!" and then sneak away while the mayhem rises. >


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2015)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> The only way to stop or mitigate the actions of madmen is to be prepared to stop them with your own weapons and skills.



Or institutionalize them when diagnosed.


----------



## Shrek1985 (13 Oct 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Or institutionalize them when diagnosed.



You're assuming that most of them get diagnosed. Afterwards, you can maybe find some people who will say; "Shucks, he did seem a little off." But that's about it.

A lot of these folks go unnoticed because staying under the radar is a huge perk if you can manage it in today's world for a lot of people and a frigging survival skill for some.

A lot of them go unnoticed because their mental state isn't that unusual in a society where 1 in 3 people come from fatherless homes and where almost a quarter of young men are put on behaviour modifying drugs at some stage of their schooling.\



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Or institutionalize them when diagnosed.



At heart though George; you're talking prevention, which is nice when you can do it, bot just not all that reliable and I'm talking mitigation; which is the reality of a society in which things like this happen and will keep happening until we have real, serious social change that;

a) revolutionizes how we view and treat mental illness.
b) stops the war on men and boys and makes it okay, even admirable to be masculine again.
c) deals with the scourge of fatherlessness; a trait which runs in common through virtually all school shootings and the vast majority of violent and career criminals.

I'm not personally sold on whether the guy was really a wannabe terrorist anymore, so I'll leave that aside for now. Hell, I've got the Red Hand and Erin Go Bragh hanging side by side right next to me and I study the Troubles and that hardly makes me a terrorist.


----------



## muskrat89 (14 Oct 2015)

> "Hey Everyone, he can't kill all of us so charge him!"



So as someone whose responsibility includes campus security (I also do active shooter training with staff and students) - I can tell you that "Run, Hide, Fight" is exactly what is being taught in a majority of school settings now - so your smarmy little dig is a bit silly. "Curl up under this desk and wait for someone to come and shoot you" wasn't very effective so most institutions have adopted a different tact. First response should be "Run, if safe to do so"; if unsafe, then the next course of action is to hide. Finally, if the shooter breaches the room, you fight. I'm not saying I agree or disagree, I'm saying that is exactly what is taught in many institutions these days. Google City of Houston "Run Hide Fight" or University of Auburn Active Shooter Response. I deal with security every single day on a university campus smack dab in the middle of downtown Phoenix.


----------



## Altair (14 Oct 2015)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> So as someone whose responsibility includes campus security (I also do active shooter training with staff and students) - I can tell you that "Run, Hide, Fight" is exactly what is being taught in a majority of school settings now - so your smarmy little dig is a bit silly. "Curl up under this desk and wait for someone to come and shoot you" wasn't very effective so most institutions have adopted a different tact. First response should be "Run, if safe to do so"; if unsafe, then the next course of action is to hide. Finally, if the shooter breaches the room, you fight. I'm not saying I agree or disagree, I'm saying that is exactly what is taught in many institutions these days. Google City of Houston "Run Hide Fight" or University of Auburn Active Shooter Response. I deal with security every single day on a university campus smack dab in the middle of downtown Phoenix.


The quote is from republican  presidential hopeful Ben carson


----------



## muskrat89 (14 Oct 2015)

I understand that. He was making light of it.


----------



## cupper (14 Oct 2015)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> I understand that. He was making light of it.



Just to be clear, what I was making light of was Ben Carson's total response, which wasn't limited to the portion of the quote you selected, but also his claim of how he dealt with a supposed armed robbery at a Popeye's Organization outlet, by throwing the counter staff under the bus. 



> "Guy comes in, put the gun in my ribs. And I just said, 'I believe that you want the guy behind the counter,'"



So my commentary taken in the intended context essentially is making light of Carson's call for everyone to rush the gunman, but don't expect him to be out in front leading the charge.


----------



## muskrat89 (15 Oct 2015)

> I was making light of was Ben Carson's total response



Which isn't what you posted.



> So my commentary taken in the intended context essentially is making light of Carson's call for everyone to rush the gunman, but don't expect him to be out in front leading the charge.



With the added explanation, that makes sense. Thanks


----------

